# Ducks and Thunderstorms



## Mumpy (Nov 20, 2014)

I see that we're supposed to have heavy rains on Sunday. How does this effect the Duck hunting?

Thanks


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't get struck by lightning, and you'll be fine.  As long as it's not a "Hurricane Katrina" rain, they'll move


----------



## Mumpy (Nov 20, 2014)

Cool, yea, if it's lightning on Sunday then I'll be in the house! Man I can't wait for Saturday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 20, 2014)

Bad weather keeps the non hardcore hunters in the house so take advantage of the non hardcore reprieve if its safe. I will be as long as it doesn't look like I'll be drowned or struck by lightning.


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 20, 2014)

Birds will sit in areas where they can get out of the wind and be protected. Usually if there is rain it's warmer wich means they don't need to feed as much. They may not be using areas you normally see them feeding.


----------



## kwillis33 (Nov 20, 2014)

I've had decent 'rainy' hunts in the past. But, throwing a gun barrel towards lightning doesn't quite tickle the fancy.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ducks don't like to get wet so they will probably all be at the Holiday Inn drinking Grey Goose.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 21, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Ducks don't like to get wet so they will probably all be at the Holiday Inn drinking Grey Goose.




A side of turkducken and bird dog, little bit of down covers to snuggle in.

I've found they might fly later and be lower just depends on the storm.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 21, 2014)

If weather is a factor for a duck hunter, then their not a duck hunter. Wanna be hunters are worried about storms snow cold etc. True duck hunters hunt every day we can regardless of weather


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 21, 2014)

chase870 said:


> If weather is a factor for a duck hunter, then their not a duck hunter. Wanna be hunters are worried about storms snow cold etc. True duck hunters hunt every day we can regardless of weather



I call it fowl weather
Bad weather is good weather


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Birds will sit in areas where they can get out of the wind and be protected. Usually if there is rain it's warmer wich means they don't need to feed as much. They may not be using areas you normally see them feeding.



This be true.

Ducks don't mind light rain, but they don't like high winds with thunderstorms.  I've killed quite a few looking for a landing spot right in front of a storm.  Watched through a couple of windows during hunting splits in years past of ducks huddling up during a thunderstorm.

So, the question becomes ... hard core and idiotic.  Its just a matter of the degree of the weather.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> This be true.
> 
> Ducks don't mind light rain, but they don't like high winds with thunderstorms.  I've killed quite a few looking for a landing spot right in front of a storm.  Watched through a couple of windows during hunting splits in years past of ducks huddling up during a thunderstorm.
> 
> So, the question becomes ... hard core and idiotic.  Its just a matter of the degree of the weather.



X2 on the idiotic. Best shot i ever had was right after one in kansas the storm had just passed and the sun came out and the mallards funneled in. wave after wave.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I wont put my life in danger over a duck... Weather looks to be bad on sunday. Ill get up and check before I head out. I am pretty hardcore.


----------



## RedlegFishing (Nov 22, 2014)

Call me a fair weather hunter, I am not sitting tomorrow morning. The weather report says "Strong Storms!" right at legal light. I will hit it again after Thanksgiving.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 22, 2014)

How many times has the weather man been wrong?


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 22, 2014)

g0nef1sshn said:


> How many times has the weather man been wrong?



It says Heavy T-storms and 100% rain.  Even if he is a little wrong,  I aint going.


----------



## Josh0031 (Nov 22, 2014)

I will be in it but the truck won't be far away


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 22, 2014)

Josh0031 said:


> I will be in it but the truck won't be far away



Same here.


----------



## strutlife (Nov 22, 2014)

Weatherman says 50%, there is also a 50% chance it won't rain. If he says 100%, it's probly gonna be storming. I won't be in it due to commitments. Monday morn gonna be a ballgame. It is gonna be on!


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 23, 2014)

Got soaking wet!! Saw upwards of 30 wood ducks and a big group of teal. We just weren't on the X.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 23, 2014)

Only drizzled here.


----------



## baypat (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure where you aware in savannah, but outside of Claxton it more than sprinkled. Still trying to dry out, but the woodies where out and about.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 23, 2014)

Today was better than Saturday for me. that's for sure. They didn't seem to care they were getting wet.


----------

